# Log Burner



## Asterix (Oct 6, 2017)

I've just brought this multi fuel burner for my yet to be built motorhome Hendon 4.5kW Matt Black - Up to 5kW | Woodburning Stoves, Multifuel Stoves, Log Burners, Cast Iron Stoves, Wood Burners, Chimney Flue Pipe, UK + Europe Delivery

I got it for £199,but when I went back to get the flue kit,the cost was around £330,thought I'd give it a miss and see if the learned folk on here might be able to point me to somewhere cheaper?
I need a 90deg pipe out of the back,a length of 5" pipe,another double insulated flue plus cowl,bracket and a couple of joiners.
Seems like they sell the burner cheap then screw you on the fittings!


----------



## Asterix (Oct 6, 2017)

hairydog said:


> It's a cheap Chinese cast stove, but the flue fittings will be higher quality, I expect. You can buy the flue from somewhere else if you prefer. I'd not advise bodging it. A good flue is vital unless you fancy an early death from CO poisoning.



Apparently they are made in the same factory as the Arga,presumably they are cheap as well?
Not looking to bodge anything,but do object to paying over the odds.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 6, 2017)

It's Aga actually. I have a 5kw aga little wenlock in a fairly large sitting room and it's too hot so a 5kw in a van seems way over the top.


----------



## n brown (Oct 6, 2017)

i've fitted loads of burners to vans and never used twinwall flue. why lose the heat from the flue ? also a  cowl is not necessary on a van , just a bent bit of tin to keep the rain out, and you'll need one of these to go through the roof | Roofing Superstore(R) air gapsilicone-5mm-to-127mm-external-pipe-dimensions.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjw09zOBRCqARIsAH8XF1bPuHZsxoNUAAcBlsnnUc_Gz8ZGRrbRapyQJI6Y1Edvg9WPyoDDE1oaAiHTEALw_wcB. you also need a sheet of ally or steel to create a shield with an airgap to protect the surroundings


----------



## n brown (Oct 6, 2017)

Our Woodburners | Windy Smithy  this is the kind of size people put in a sprinter lwb size van. flue pipes are about £40 a metre , so a lot of people put the burner on a seat height platform.you need about 6'' sticking out the top. the silicone flashing holds the flue tight and central and makes a rainproof seal


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 6, 2017)

caledonia said:


> It's Aga actually. I have a 5kw aga little wenlock in a fairly large sitting room and it's too hot so a 5kw in a van seems way over the top.



Agree with the above, by leaving my lounge door open I can basically warm the ground floor of my house. I also have a 5 kw in my dining room that’s never lit. Nearly went for an 8kw when I bought my first stove, so pleased I listened to the shop owner and went for the 5kw.


----------



## n brown (Oct 6, 2017)

the flue can come out the top or back, so you don't need a 90 bend, and it's better that way, space wise


----------



## caledonia (Oct 6, 2017)

n brown said:


> the flue can come out the top or back, so you don't need a 90 bend, and it's better that way, space wise



Easy to make a T piece so no need for a bend and handy for cleaning with a cap on the bottom.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2017)

Would this do.


----------



## witzend (Oct 6, 2017)

This is something like what your after more sensibly priced STOVE PIPE


----------



## Asterix (Oct 7, 2017)

caledonia said:


> It's Aga actually. I have a 5kw aga little wenlock in a fairly large sitting room and it's too hot so a 5kw in a van seems way over the top.



I worked out the size requirements for the space im heating,4kw was recommended,the one I got is 4.5 so I don't think it will be too much,the truck has a fairly high ceiling so there's probably some wasted heat.


----------



## Asterix (Oct 7, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I think you have been misled. Aga are far from cheap, and they bought up another stove maker a few years back.
> 
> This is what the website has to say about where they are made:
> 
> ...



They told me the stoves are made in China,in the same factory that produces the Aga,they are only assembled here. I will mainly be burning wood with the possibility of banking it overnight with some coal,no doubt a bit of trial and error to see what works.


----------



## Asterix (Oct 7, 2017)

n brown said:


> the flue can come out the top or back, so you don't need a 90 bend, and it's better that way, space wise



I was planning on putting the flue out the back so it gave me all the top surface for a pot or kettle,it will be in a corner so shouldn't take up much more space.


----------



## Asterix (Oct 7, 2017)

n brown said:


> i've fitted loads of burners to vans and never used twinwall flue. why lose the heat from the flue ? also a  cowl is not necessary on a van , just a bent bit of tin to keep the rain out, and you'll need one of these to go through the roof | Roofing Superstore(R) air gapsilicone-5mm-to-127mm-external-pipe-dimensions.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjw09zOBRCqARIsAH8XF1bPuHZsxoNUAAcBlsnnUc_Gz8ZGRrbRapyQJI6Y1Edvg9WPyoDDE1oaAiHTEALw_wcB. you also need a sheet of ally or steel to create a shield with an airgap to protect the surroundings



Would the flue not get too hot going thru the ceiling? That's the only reason I was looking at a length of twinwall.
The link you put up says it's not in stock and  can't see a pic so not sure what you're referring to?


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2017)

Asterix said:


> ........... I will mainly be burning wood with the possibility of banking it overnight with some coal,no doubt a bit of trial and error to see what works.



I would recommend cleaning the flue every 3 or 4 days at first to see how much soot builds up, then adjust your cleaning schedule accordingly.


----------



## n brown (Oct 7, 2017)

the link was to this kind of thing 121-254mm - High Temp Silicone No:6 Corrugated / Flat Roof - PS39.90 : you could find it cheaper . and no, a single wall flue going out the roof with a 50mm gap all round and held by the flashing , isn't a problem
the windy smith burners [there are other makes] can be picked up with one hand and have very secure door catches, neither is the case with domestic burners


----------



## caledonia (Oct 7, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I worked out the size requirements for the space im heating,4kw was recommended,the one I got is 4.5 so I don't think it will be too much,the truck has a fairly high ceiling so there's probably some wasted heat.



That's the thing about advise, so easy to give but so hard to take!  A 2kw as Mr Stove aka Mr Brown has advised would be ample. A 5 kw in a large draughty Victorian sitting room is very cosy. If you run a stove on low all the time you will be forever cleaning your flue.


----------



## karakachan (Oct 7, 2017)

Out here in BG we use Prity Petchkas ''woodburners'' to all of you.Cannot rate them highly enough.Well built,have had 2 in the house out here for nearly nine years now and not had a single problem.
We actually use the cheap flue pipe which is made here or in Turkey,when I say cheap it's roughly ,english equv. to £2.00 for a 900mm length and 5 inch diameter,brown or black enamelled.
All I do is slot them together,none of the joints have ever been sealed and we both and 6 dogs are still here alive and kicking.
One is downstairs in the living room,the pipe goes through wall into one part of the kitchen along the wall and into the built in chimney,that acts as a radiator in the kitchen.
The other is in the big double bedroom,both have what we call radiators on top of the fires with double dampers so they can be shut right down and burn very slowly.
The only thing I will agree with is that until you have had experience in a closed space with these burners,you will be surprised how much heat they kick out,,but the kettle boils quicker on top of them....lol


----------



## Asterix (Oct 7, 2017)

caledonia said:


> That's the thing about advise, so easy to give but so hard to take!  A 2kw as Mr Stove aka Mr Brown has advised would be ample. A 5 kw in a large draughty Victorian sitting room is very cosy. If you run a stove on low all the time you will be forever cleaning your flue.



Not sure what you mean,I measured the space and went by the advice provided for kw requirements,I am not doubting Mr Browns advice,but the fact is I have a 4.5 kw,if there's excess heating then I'll heat the cab☺


----------



## n brown (Oct 7, 2017)

mind you, i once had a big bus with a small stove and the 6 of us used to play musical chairs all evening - the one nearest would get too hot and move away, the furthest and coldest would grab their seat, and so on
i do appreciate my propex now !


----------



## karakachan (Oct 7, 2017)

By the way,Prity woodburners are more or less half the price here in BG to what they are in the uk...some things never change  lol


----------



## harrow (Oct 7, 2017)

***** said:


> I did hear or read the other day, that London is considering banning log burners for health and environment reasons.
> Having been brought up with coal and log fires, I cannot see the fascination with them.



Correct.

Where I live someone burns something every day.

Smells like a bonfire to me.

Hot sunny days, cool days and every day we get a bonfire smell.

Someone said the Romanians are burning rubbish, I don't know where it is coming from but I would like them to stop it.

:mad1::mad1::mad1:


----------



## karakachan (Oct 9, 2017)

Just come across this company who do what looks like a great woodburner,3kw, small enough for a van...  SavvySurf.co.uk   It's called the Pipsqueak,all cast iron too


----------

